# Sexing Leucs



## cam7 (May 17, 2015)

I have had 4 leucs for about a year now, and they were about 4 months old when I got them. They have all grown a lot and have been doing great. About 4 or 5 months ago I began to hear calling from their vivarium. I always try to sneak over to their vivarium when one of them is calling but they always stop before I can see which of the 4 it is. Anyway, as a first time frog owner I would love to breed this group in the future, but I'm having a very difficult time sexing them. If anyone could help me with this it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Leucs are hard to sex unless they are gravid or seen calling. Some people can do it. But, you are going to need better pictures.

gary


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

As a general rule of thumb, the rounder and fatter they are usually means that they are female. The males tend to be a bit more sleek. 

This will help you get a general idea of who to keep an eye on because spotting the caller is def going to be your definitive answer...


----------

